# CPU - Cubase Power User - VST plugin available soon...



## CPU (Jul 14, 2015)

Hello VI!

for everyone using Cubase / Nuendo there will be new fun plugin available soon...
more info here:
http://www.cpu.picturelockaudio.com (http://www.14bitMIDI.com)

Wish You all great week!

CPU Team!


----------



## apessino (Jul 14, 2015)

Looking forward to knowing more... is that an iPad in the video or something else?


----------



## RiffWraith (Jul 14, 2015)

Looks pretty cool. Will wait to hear more, and am looking fwd to a proper walkthrough vid.

Are you guys taking requests? B/c I have one!


----------



## CPU (Jul 14, 2015)

apessino said:


> Looking forward to knowing more... is that an iPad in the video or something else?


Hi Andrea,
what You see in that short video is a generic 1920x1080 touchscreen showing some functions of the product. The idea behind is to use all the real estate that 1920x1080 res. gives us while still being able to read the text without the need of glasses


----------



## CPU (Jul 14, 2015)

RiffWraith said:


> Looks pretty cool. Will wait to hear more, and am looking fwd to a proper walkthrough vid.
> 
> Are you guys taking requests? B/c I have one!



Hi Jeff,
more clips will follow for sure!
Of course we are interested in Your input - either here or directly thru [email protected]
I can't promise every imaginable feature as of now but we are surely interested in user ideas!


----------



## RiffWraith (Jul 14, 2015)

The request is a plug that will allow multiple inserts for each Cubase insert. As I am sure you know, Cubase currently limits you to eight insert slots; if you could make a plug that can hold several inserts (say four), that would increase the limit to 32. Which would be cool.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Jul 14, 2015)

Looks interesting, but have to wait for the final product


----------



## CPU (Aug 16, 2015)

OK guys,
due to some functionality requests, some back and forth regarding copy protection, Windows 10 / OSX Yose and small current Cubase 8 / Nuendo 7 issues the launch of the final product is planned for the 1st of October. 
Thanks for the patience and all the mails we've got.
The main goal for us is to deliver a working and stable tool to speed up your daily composing/mixing tasks and make them more intuitive and fun with just a few clicks or taps.
Have a productive week guys!
Cheers!
------- CPU Team ---------


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi,

Very interesting. Looking forward to know more about it. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 16, 2015)

Curious if this plug in required licensing to access intellectual property rights from Microsoft or Yamaha.

Thanks


----------



## CPU (Jan 16, 2016)

first screenshot of the small 2x8-buttons version in action:
http://www.14bitmidi.com/CPU_small_8_buttons_version.gif
Cheers!


----------



## CPU (Jan 16, 2016)

and since you've asked for it, a few screenshots of the different versions/layouts:

http://14bitmidi.com/14bitMIDI_v1.png
http://14bitmidi.com/14bitMIDI_v2.png
http://14bitmidi.com/14bitMIDI_v3.png
http://14bitmidi.com/14bitMIDI_v4.png

Cheers!


----------



## colony nofi (Jan 18, 2016)

Interesting. Is there any further info around for this? Website was very bare bones. Consider me extremely interested!


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jan 21, 2016)

RiffWraith said:


> The request is a plug that will allow multiple inserts for each Cubase insert. As I am sure you know, Cubase currently limits you to eight insert slots; if you could make a plug that can hold several inserts (say four), that would increase the limit to 32. Which would be cool.



Not sure if you are talking about CPU specifically but there is this 

http://www.bluecataudio.com/Products/Product_PatchWork/


----------



## CPU (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi colony nofi (and others),
sorry for the late response but there is a lot going on here at the moment since I am finishing the product and every minute is so important.
There are few new video clips about it on the "still a placeholder" website but might be interesting for some of you guys: http://14bitmidi.com/
As of the launch day - 1st of April all should be online and ready to purchase for both PC and OSX.
Thank you for your patience and I hope it will be worth the wait since few cool features has been added the last few weeks.
Cheers!


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi CPU,

Looking forward to CPU-VST Plug-in. official release on April 1st.

It would be valuable if you list the general concept of the CPU-VST, i.e. what it does, how to use it, Why would one buy it, and the various advantages it offers in speeding up workflow, with video examples.

I'm kind of not very clear on how one would use CPU-VST by just watching the currently available videos, so maybe a bit more clarification, or explanation, and a detailed walk-through would be very helpful .

Thanks
Muziksculp


----------



## Sid Francis (Mar 17, 2016)

Yes please. Exactly. What does this thing do? I see a tool with a gazillion controllers. Some easy examples about what to do with these perhaps? And then getting a tiny bit more detailed in the next example?  I am 55 years old, dumb and tired from work. Now please sell it to ME!  



(always hoping that the american humour is not too far from the german one)


----------



## CPU (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi muziksculp, hi Sid,

sure, you are totally right and all this is in making as we speak.
I had to deal with some developments decisions first and getting rid of few issues with the OSX version.
More videos and a detailed walk-through will be very helpful for sure.
A free demo version of one of the modules will also be available so people will be able to test the whole concept for themselves.

Cheers!





muziksculp said:


> Hi CPU,
> 
> Looking forward to CPU-VST Plug-in. official release on April 1st.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaddyO (Mar 17, 2016)

Sid Francis said:


> Yes please. Exactly. What does this thing do? I see a tool with a gazillion controllers. Some easy examples about what to do with these perhaps? And then getting a tiny bit more detailed in the next example?  I am 55 years old, dumb and tired from work. Now please sell it to ME!
> 
> 
> 
> (always hoping that the american humour is not too far from the german one)



That works just FINE, Sid! Had me chuckling.


----------



## trumpoz (Mar 17, 2016)

Interesting - could be a time saver.


----------



## Saxer (Mar 18, 2016)

I have no idea what this thing does. Midi? CPU? VST? 14bit? What?


----------



## ChazC (Mar 18, 2016)

Saxer said:


> I have no idea what this thing does. Midi? CPU? VST? 14bit? What?


It looks like it's a macro interface like Slates batch commander or DTouch/Raven without the multi-touch.


----------



## Saxer (Mar 18, 2016)

ChazC said:


> It looks like it's a macro interface like Slates batch commander or DTouch/Raven without the multi-touch.


Aah, ok, thanks!  Makes sense now.


----------



## CPU (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi,

depending on the module (CPU-A, CPU-B, CPU-C or CPU-D) there are ( 8 or 96) assignable buttons that will trigger whatever command is selected from a huge list of almost all commands possible in Cubase/Nuendo. Some commands that makes no sense for buttons (ex. click volume) are omitted from the list.
Because I went with the vst format this tool shows up in the VST Instruments list and has to be loaded into Cubase/Nuendo as such but it is not an "instrument" per se since it is not producing any sounds. This is a midi controller that because of the vst format lives inside Cubase/Nuendo, opens with a session that uses it and because it is not a separate application that has to be open before Cubase/Nuendo launches it is not loosing the focus while clicking or touching on any of the buttons or sliders. Another advantage of being a vst plugin is the ability to save user settings as a presets for later use. This way the user can assign different functions to all those assignable buttons depending on the workflow - different for recording, composing, mixing etc. - and recall them easily when needed.

Beside buttons that can be assignable by the user there are also buttons that are already pre-assigned to trigger certain functions and can't be re-assigned by the user. There will also be an option to buy a customized version with buttons pre-assigned by me for users liking.
In the CPU-A and CPU-B versions there are also 16 sliders available for controlling the VST Quick Controls and Track Quick Controls with special RNDM buttons to trigger random values - very useful feature while creating new synth patches or sound design. There is even an option to select different slider colors one by one or for the whole group of 8 sliders. Nice volume slider for quick volume changes and a smaller one with rasterized values (-18dB, -9dB, -3dB etc) also a Panorama slider with some predefined positions (100% left, 75% left, 50% left....etc) could be found there and will speeds things up.

Underneath there is one 1000 pixels long "trackslider" that helps navigating thru tracks in the mixer view or project view and is great for big sessions or templates with lots of tracks. This slider function can be switched on and off and can also be assigned to the play head for easier and quicker navigation thru the session.

CPU-C has additional sliders for Sends, dedicated buttons to quick select tracks 1-64, some midi editing extras like randomizing velocity values or positions of the midi events, audio fade-in and -out slider, midi channel selector, audio event volume etc...

A regular mouse can be used to click/slide on every element but the main purpose is to use it on a touch screen (at least 1920 x 1080 resolution). Automating QC's with fingers (the amount of available touch points depends on the monitor used) is much more fun and leads to musical results much quicker.

I hope, that as soon as all is up and running, the website is online and the free demo is out there it will all make much more sense to you 

Cheers!





Saxer said:


> Aah, ok, thanks!  Makes sense now.


----------

